# Just a few



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 14, 2017)

Here are a few of the pens I have made lately. Most if not all the pen blanks came from here and almost all of them were from the pen blank trade.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice assortment of pens!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 14, 2017)

The 'bullet' pen with gun-metal and antler is a nice combination. The colors work well together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 14, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> The 'bullet' pen with gun-metal and antler is a nice combination. The colors work well together.


That was one of the first ones to sell.


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome pens Danny! I'm with Karl, that's my favorite too! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 15, 2017)

Ever so nice pens! Great photo background. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 16, 2017)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well d one.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 16, 2017)

Danny, when you cut the antlers for pen blanks, how much of the points are not used? ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 16, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Danny, when you cut the antlers for pen blanks, how much of the points are not used? ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


I am left with about 2 and 1/2 to 4 in depending on the diameter to use for something else. Some of the little basket bucks or fork horn bucks have the whole Fork that is too small and can be used for a pen stand or something of the likes. I am trying to get my son in Wyoming to send me his old sheds so I can stabilize them and use them also. He thinks they are too chalky to use


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 17, 2017)

I was just curious. As a flintknapper, I used to use antler as my flaking and bopping tools. Found out they were too hard to come by unless you hunted or knew hunters who would give up their trophy.
It's been my experience that an antler is still good if you smack it against something and it doesn't break. Tell your son to do that and get those chalky ones to you. I have a huge box full, so I'll check out what I have after Thanksgiving.
I did post a video to youtube turning Moose antler. So far it's still in the same stage as when I finished the vid. Ever think about saving the chips from antler and casting it? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 17, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I was just curious. As a flintknapper, I used to use antler as my flaking and bopping tools. Found out they were too hard to come by unless you hunted or knew hunters who would give up their trophy.
> It's been my experience that an antler is still good if you smack it against something and it doesn't break. Tell your son to do that and get those chalky ones to you. I have a huge box full, so I'll check out what I have after Thanksgiving.
> I did post a video to youtube turning Moose antler. So far it's still in the same stage as when I finished the vid. Ever think about saving the chips from antler and casting it? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


I am just getting into stabilizing and casting so I hadn't thought of that but you can be assured that I will try it now. 
Thanks for the info on antler. I am a hunter but not a trophy hunter and know several that will be bringing me antlers for pens now.


----------

